# rein ins Wasser



## Kolja (12. Sep. 2007)

Hallo Ihr alle,

seit gestern habe ich für meine Kamera eine Wasserschutzhülle mit der ich angeblich 3 Meter tief tauchen kann. Das will ich lieber nicht probieren. 

Ich musste gestern natürlich sofort Aufnahmen machen:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/browseimages.php?c=330


Leider habe ich ja viele Schwebealgen und außerdem war mal wieder keine Sonne in Sicht, so dass die Sicht schlecht war. Heute sieht es ein bisschen heller aus und evtl. kommt die Sonne raus, dann werde ich mal weiter probieren.

Das macht Spaß!! Nasse Arme, Knie und Überraschungsaufnahmen, da ich meistens keinen Einblick auf den Bildschirm hatte.

Und einmal ich


----------



## geecebird (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: rein ins Wasser*

Du arme, du hast ja gar kein Gesicht?!? ;o)


----------



## Dodi (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: rein ins Wasser*

Hallo Andrea,

schöne Aufnahmen hast Du gemacht!
Besonders gefällt mir das __ Tausendblatt - weiter so und viel Spaß!


----------



## thias (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: rein ins Wasser*



			
				Kolja schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr alle,
> 
> seit gestern habe ich für meine Kamera eine Wasserschutzhülle mit der ich angeblich 3 Meter tief tauchen kann. Das will ich lieber nicht probieren.


... wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt. gibts die auch für SLR?


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: rein ins Wasser*

Servus Thias

Ja, gibts auch für SLR/DSLR  

Siehe - defekter Link entfernt -.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## thias (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: rein ins Wasser*

ah, ja, interessant....aber recht teuer :? , 70 m ist mein Teich auch nicht tief (meine nächste Anschaffung ist erst mal ein gutes Makro)

Bei Andrea habe ich mir eher so eine Tüte vorgestellt 





> Wasserschutzhülle


----------



## michaK (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: rein ins Wasser*

Hallo Thias,
von EWA marine gibt es solche Tüen für fast alle Kameras.
Ich weiss leider nicht wie man hier diesen Link reinbekommt, aber goo....le
doch mal !

Michael


----------



## Roland (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: rein ins Wasser*

Hallo Andrea,

ich habe mir erlaubt dein Bild zu entrauschen, ist doch schön geworden:


----------



## Annett (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: rein ins Wasser*

Hallo Michael,

Du mußt nur den Link oben aus Deinem Browser kopieren und in den Text einfügen... fertig.
Den Rest besorgt die Software i.d.R. ganz von selbst. Und wenn nicht, helfen wir auch nach.


----------



## michaK (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: rein ins Wasser*

Hallo Anett,
eh, iss ja echt einfach !

Vielen Dank
Michael


----------



## chromis (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: rein ins Wasser*

Hi,

auch eine gute und preiswerte Alternative zu festen Gehäusen:


Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: rein ins Wasser*

Servus Andrea, Servus Roland



			
				Roland schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andrea,
> 
> ich habe mir erlaubt dein Bild zu entrauschen, ist doch schön geworden:



@ Andrea: Wie schon geschrieben, BEARBEITEN  

@ Roland:    mit Neat Image  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Kolja (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: rein ins Wasser*

Hallo,

ich habe diese Hülle von Pearl für ca. 20,--. Diese gibt es in unterschiedlichen Größen für welche Kameras im einzelnen, weiß ich nicht. Das ganze ist aus weichem Plastik und für das Objektiv gibt es eine Aussparung mit harter Scheibe. 
Also, die Bedienung ist etwas umständlich, aber das Original von Canon mit 280,-- eindeutig zu teuer.

@Roland, schön gemacht, dann werde ich das Original mal entrauschen.


----------

